# My daughter is the Valedictorian of her high school!



## Dargo

We're having a pool party for her this Friday along with having the party here for some of her friends as well.  Should be a big party with a hundred or two people. 

Bad news; my wife just told me this yesterday.   I haven't even opened the pool yet let alone done the required spring cleaning around the pool area and wrap around porch.  That's besides getting the pool house cleaned and decorated, the lawn mowed....um.  Gotta go!


----------



## Big Dog

Congratulations!!!! ........................ and you could always hire a pool boy for the wife ................


----------



## loboloco

Congrats to her.  I hope she has a long, happy and successful future.


----------



## bczoom

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE DARGO FAMILY!!!!

What time should we arrive on Friday?


----------



## mak2

Congratulations, I am just trying to keep my kids in school and out of trouble.


----------



## Doc

Congrats to your daughter!!!!!     

Hope the party goes well.


----------



## thcri RIP

Dargo said:


> We're having a pool party for her this Friday along with having the party here for some of her friends as well.  Should be a big party with a hundred or two people.
> 
> Bad news; my wife just told me this yesterday.   I haven't even opened the pool yet let alone done the required spring cleaning around the pool area and wrap around porch.  That's besides getting the pool house cleaned and decorated, the lawn mowed....um.  Gotta go!



Brent,

Congratulations.  Be dam proud and don't hold back.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Big Dog said:


> Congratulations!!!! ........................ and you could always hire a pool boy for the wife ................



Wow Big Dog - nice of you to offer to work for Dargo.  Brent, I think your safe - I heard Big Dog always wears a thong when he works on pools.  

Congrats Dargo!  100 teenagers at your house - lock up your toys and stay vigilant!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Congratulations to you and your daughter!

That's an achievement to be proud of!


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:


> Wow Big Dog - nice of you to offer to work for Dargo.  Brent, I think your safe - I heard Big Dog always wears a thong when he works on pools.



You are a very sick man ...................


----------



## jpr62902

Big Dog said:


> You are a very sick man ...................


 
At least he didn't call it a banana hammock.

Back on topic.

Congrats to your daughter, D.  You must be one proud pappa!


----------



## Dargo

Thanks very much for the kind comments.  This is my happy place.  I am very proud.  Heck, I'm just as happy that she got my wife's looks as well as her smarts.

Hopefully her new car, as promised for being valedictorian, will be here Wednesday.  That will be great.  It will also help keep my younger daughter's eyes on the prize.  Both of my younger daughters also have 4.0 GPA's.  Unfortunately, my middle daughter got my looks, temper and attitude.   How do you get a 4.0 GPA with bad conduct marks in nearly every class.  And, of all daughters for my wife to enroll in Karate.  She's a 2nd degree black belt now.  That with her bad attitude may not work out so well one of these days.

Anyway, I'm very, very happy and most likely overly proud.  Sorry to brag, but this is the happy place, right?


----------



## Melensdad

Congrats Brent, I'm sure the extra work your wife is heaping on your for this party will be accomplished with a smile on your face!!!


----------



## rback33

Congrats Brent! That's awesome....

And PB beat me to the Comment about Big Dog the Pool Boy...


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Congrats Brent, I'm sure the extra work your wife is heaping on your for this party will be accomplished with a smile on your face!!!



We get a bunch of bikini clad 18 and 19 year olds here for a couple of days in the pool she may want me to close the pool again.   I mean, c'mon, how many times can she tell me "no" each night?


----------



## joec

Congratulations to your daughter Dargo.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> Congratulations to your daughter Dargo.



Thank you Joe.  I really appreciate the compliment.  She worked far harder than I ever did.  I think you can believe me on that one too.


----------



## joec

My oldest son was for his high school graduation but that was a lot of years ago. He is pushing 46 now. His oldest graduated two years ago and one due to graduate in another week. His last about 2 more years for him.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's really cool, Brent.
I know how proud you must feel.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> My oldest son was for his high school graduation but that was a lot of years ago. He is pushing 46 now. His oldest graduated two years ago and one due to graduate in another week. His last about 2 more years for him.



That's fantastic Joe.  Honestly, the only thing I can even remotely fancy myself with is that I graduated from a very difficult college with a far higher GPA than I had in high school.  I'll leave you to come up with the reasons for that.  Other than cheating, you'd probably be correct in most of your guesses.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Dargo said:


> We get a bunch of bikini clad 18 and 19 year olds here for a couple of days in the pool she may want me to close the pool again.   I mean, c'mon, how many times can she tell me "no" each night?



Congratulations to both you and your daughter!  You all have reason aplenty to be proud!!

Now, about those bikini clad girls ... remember, looking is OK, touching is _verboten_!!  Pictures would be OK too, as long as you remember your poor, suffering friends at FF.


----------



## muleman RIP

Congrats to all. They grow up and leave all too soon. Enjoy it while you cuss about getting things ready!


----------



## Cowboy

Congrats from me as well Dargo .


----------



## Dargo

Danang Sailor said:


> Congratulations to both you and your daughter!  You all have reason aplenty to be proud!!
> 
> Now, about those bikini clad girls ... remember, looking is OK, touching is _verboten_!!  Pictures would be OK too, as long as you remember your poor, suffering friends at FF.



Affirmative sir.  How about a high definition "pan, tilt, zoom" security camera covering the pool area so I can make sure everyone is safe while I work?


----------



## bczoom

Dargo said:


> Affirmative sir.  How about a high definition "pan, tilt, zoom" security camera covering the pool area so I can make sure everyone is safe while I work?


We want streaming video sent here to the forum.


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:


> Affirmative sir.  How about a high definition "pan, tilt, zoom" security camera covering the pool area so I can make sure everyone is safe while I work?




I want dibs on the camera controls .............


----------



## Dargo

After a 3 hour awards presentation last night, I do have to admit that I am a bit disappointed.  Since as long as I can remember, a class valedictorian always had a standing scholarship offer to attend, free of charge, any state college.  Apparently, this program was disposed of last year. 

Of the nearly half dozen graduating students who had a 4.0 GPA, my daughter had the highest SAT/ACT scores, the participated in the most sports, was the team captain on two teams, personally ran 3 public service programs which were wildly successful and literally did score out as #1 of the 4.0 students.  That did make me proud, obviously.

However, as to not diminish the success of the other 4.0 students, none of this was mentioned.  That seemed almost too much like a "T" ball team where they don't keep score, whatever.  The part that got to me was how scholarships were handed out.  Every single free ride scholarship awarded went to students with GPA's between 3.1 and 3.6 who all had lower SAT or ACT scores than my daughter and were not involved in as many community or school activities.  I don't get it.

I'm still every bit as proud of my daughter as before.  However, it sent a resounding message to the underclass students there that there was no need to work as hard to try to attain a perfect 4.0 GPA.  The 'payout' was higher for students with lower averages.  They did have 4 full ride scholarships for Latino students and 10 full ride scholarships for African American students.  Isn't that racism?  I knew several of the recipients and were happy for them, but it still rang loudly of impropriety.  

My daughter's scholarships consisted of a $2000 scholarship for winning a competition in medical terminology and testing for students planning on a career in the medical field and an $8000 total scholarship (2k per year) for being a valedictorian going to IU.  I do believe 2k of that was due to her having the highest SAT/ACT scores.  Other valedictorians going to IU only received 6k total scholarship money.  I know one family who may not be able to afford to send their child to IU because she didn't receive enough scholarship money.

This is more of a surprised observation than complaint.  I have been used to seeing the brightest students competing fiercely to be on top to gain entrance to the best colleges and win scholarships.  Not one single student, valedictorian or not, was accepted into Princeton, Harvard, Yale or even Duke.  I'm fortunate enough to be able to take care of my daughter.  Other students had their dreams shattered by this "new criteria" for admittance and scholarships.  This is really sad for them and concerns me as to what type of physicians and attorneys our colleges will be turning out in the next 5 to 10 years.  I'm glad my daughter who will be a junior next year didn't attend.  She is carrying a 4.0 GPA as well along with doing all of the extra curricular work as traditionally weighed in considering acceptance into elite colleges.  She plans to be an attorney.  I'm still going to bribe her with money for 4.0 report cards and a brand new car if she graduates tops in her class.

I haven't figured out this 'new' system yet, but topically it seems unfair and there was a surprising amount of loud grumbling and "what the hell" comments from the audience.  I wonder if other high schools had similar rewards ceremonies.  The parents who rode with us and sat next to us were crushed and are going to start today to find out how much they can get on a home equity loan for their daughter besides having their daughter apply for all the student loans she can get.

*edit*  My wife just called me and we are to go back to the school this morning for more of an explanation of how scholarships etc. were chosen.  I'm not really sure I want to go.  Nothing is going to change, but they must have been bombarded with parents like the ones who rode with us.


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:


> After a 3 hour awards presentation last night, I do have to admit that I am a bit disappointed.  Since as long as I can remember, a class valedictorian always had a standing scholarship offer to attend, free of charge, any state college.  Apparently, this program was disposed of last year.
> 
> Of the nearly half dozen graduating students who had a 4.0 GPA, my daughter had the highest SAT/ACT scores, the participated in the most sports, was the team captain on two teams, personally ran 3 public service programs which were wildly successful and literally did score out as #1 of the 4.0 students.  That did make me proud, obviously.
> 
> However, as to not diminish the success of the other 4.0 students, none of this was mentioned.  That seemed almost too much like a "T" ball team where they don't keep score, whatever.  The part that got to me was how scholarships were handed out.  Every single free ride scholarship awarded went to students with GPA's between 3.1 and 3.6 who all had lower SAT or ACT scores than my daughter and were not involved in as many community or school activities.  I don't get it.
> 
> I'm still every bit as proud of my daughter as before.  However, it sent a resounding message to the underclass students there that there was no need to work as hard to try to attain a perfect 4.0 GPA.  The 'payout' was higher for students with lower averages.  They did have 4 full ride scholarships for Latino students and 10 full ride scholarships for African American students.  Isn't that racism?  I knew several of the recipients and were happy for them, but it still rang loudly of impropriety.
> 
> My daughter's scholarships consisted of a $2000 scholarship for winning a competition in medical terminology and testing for students planning on a career in the medical field and an $8000 total scholarship (2k per year) for being a valedictorian going to IU.  I do believe 2k of that was due to her having the highest SAT/ACT scores.  Other valedictorians going to IU only received 6k total scholarship money.  I know one family who may not be able to afford to send their child to IU because she didn't receive enough scholarship money.
> 
> This is more of a surprised observation than complaint.  I have been used to seeing the brightest students competing fiercely to be on top to gain entrance to the best colleges and win scholarships.  Not one single student, valedictorian or not, was accepted into Princeton, Harvard, Yale or even Duke.  I'm fortunate enough to be able to take care of my daughter.  Other students had their dreams shattered by this "new criteria" for admittance and scholarships.  This is really sad for them and concerns me as to what type of physicians and attorneys our colleges will be turning out in the next 5 to 10 years.  I'm glad my daughter who will be a junior next year didn't attend.  She is carrying a 4.0 GPA as well along with doing all of the extra curricular work as traditionally weighed in considering acceptance into elite colleges.  She plans to be an attorney.  I'm still going to bribe her with money for 4.0 report cards and a brand new car if she graduates tops in her class.
> 
> I haven't figured out this 'new' system yet, but topically it seems unfair and there was a surprising amount of loud grumbling and "what the hell" comments from the audience.  I wonder if other high schools had similar rewards ceremonies.  The parents who rode with us and sat next to us were crushed and are going to start today to find out how much they can get on a home equity loan for their daughter besides having their daughter apply for all the student loans she can get.
> 
> *edit*  My wife just called me and we are to go back to the school this morning for more of an explanation of how scholarships etc. were chosen.  I'm not really sure I want to go.  Nothing is going to change, but they must have been bombarded with parents like the ones who rode with us.



It's the everyone gets to play, there are no outs and no score mentality. Brent, your daughter did great and there is still time for something to come in before her fall semester starts...... I now wish for the other "academics" to get some help. 

I know what it takes to put kids through school with no help and I did what I had to do.

Smile brother ....   ........ YOUR work and HER work will make it possible for a fantastic future for her!!!


----------



## bczoom

That really sucks Brent.

A friend of mine has a daughter who also came in top of her class.  She did receive a full scholarship from a local, State University.  Not a word (or even a reply to her applications) from any Ivy League schools.

Can Big Dog still run the cameras... _as I'm sure we all trust his judgment._   Can you stream it to the forum?


----------



## Dargo

Gotta get cameras today. 

Wondering how these 'special' scholarship students will do in college?  I witnessed certain students getting grades they didn't deserve, but there are too many in that category now.  Time will tell...


----------



## rback33

Dang Brent... that sux... I certainly have mixed feelings on the whole situation... I grew up in rural Kansas... mine was a class of 32... I graduated with a 3.7, scored a 30 on the ACT.... and never studied, never cracked a book. I never had to, I just absorbed the stuff... then college came around.... and punched me right in the face. I had NO study skills, no study habits. The game and the rules changed. I got out of there by the skin of my teeth. I was one of those kids that probably got more scholarships than I deserved. The numbers made it look like I earned them, but in reality they just happened. I was a waste of money to be honest.

You won't change the system. Be proud of her and what she has accomplished. She obviously has the skills that I lacked and will be VERY successful in life. At the risk of swelling your head I will add that I think she has had a good example of what hard work and perseverance can do. My guess is that this will be an unfair life lesson that she will also glean much education from.

Congrats again and best of luck to her.


----------



## Dargo

Just got back from another ceremony, this one for the entire school rather than just for the honor students.  Somehow Mel picked up another 20k in scholarship money.  I won't complain, but have no idea how it came in between late last night and early today.  Oh well, it is what it is.

Maybe it's just the overly proud father (yes, I readily admit it), but I strongly feel that she'll breeze through undergrad school with a 4.0 GPA as well since she has extremely good study habits and is already well disciplined with her studies.  I think her first real challenge will be when she enters med school and most others she is with there will be on equal footing as far as intelligence and study habits as well as competitiveness.  Either way, all was going to be well with me.  It's not like the VMI thing where I was lied to and flat out had money stolen from me and additional monies extorted from me.


----------



## Big Dog

Big Dog said:


> Brent, your daughter did great and there is still time for something to come in before her fall semester starts...... I now wish for the other "academics" to get some help.





Dargo said:


> Just got back from another ceremony, this one for the entire school rather than just for the honor students.  Somehow Mel picked up another 20k in scholarship money.  I won't complain, but have no idea how it came in between late last night and early today.  Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> Maybe it's just the overly proud father (yes, I readily admit it), but I strongly feel that she'll breeze through undergrad school with a 4.0 GPA as well since she has extremely good study habits and is already well disciplined with her studies.  I think her first real challenge will be when she enters med school and most others she is with there will be on equal footing as far as intelligence and study habits as well as competitiveness.  Either way, all was going to be well with me.  It's not like the VMI thing where I was lied to and flat out had money stolen from me and additional monies extorted from me.



I told you soo.............................


----------



## tsaw

Congrats on your daughters achievements!
Glad more scholarship money came through.
4.0 grade average is amazing!!


----------



## Reaper497

I do not think that anyone in my graduating class (of 34) received a full-ride scholarship for academic performance.  There was a male and a female who received athletic scholarships - baseball and softball respectively.  I graduated with a 3.7 and was just below the median in my class.

As a college student with a year left in a 4-year dual baccalaureate program, this is the most important advice I can pass on to her,  in the form of a motto: 

WORK LIKE NOONE WILL, SO YOU CAN LIVE LIKE NOONE CAN


----------



## Dargo

Hey, even more "happy" news.  Melanie's new car that was promised came in yesterday, the day before her official graduation.  Here are a few pictures of her getting her brand new 2011 Sorento 'right off the showroom floor'.


----------



## Melensdad

Given so many of your previous posts, why not a HONDA?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Given so many of your previous posts, why not a HONDA?



I agree...anything but a KIA!!!  You do know what KIA stands for, right???

Killed In Action

Sorry, had two of them in the past and SIL had two of them.  Nothing but problems on all of them.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Given so many of your previous posts, why not a HONDA?



The deal is that she got to pick out what she wanted.  Also, in the last 2 years Kia has scored higher in quality than a Lexus and actuarial statistics have it rated as less of a risk than Toyota, Nissan, Mazda and Mitsubishi as far as break down statistics.  Every single warranty company I deal with has Kia listed in the least expensive category for pricing on warranties.  Only Honda/Acura has has less breakdowns in the last 2 years.

My sister who is an attorney in Louisville bought an Acura RL and Mel's car is almost identical.  Five years ago I would have never thought I would have owned a Kia.  There again, five years ago I would have never thought that Kia would have ever produced a vehicle with a sticker approaching 40k either!  That tells me that, unfortunately, the gap between the value and the cost is closing on Hyundai/Kia products. 

 If you recall, when Toyota first came to the U.S., their first car was called a Toyopet, which was soon called a Toyolet.  Toyota also picked, of all places, San Fran to demonstrate their new "wonder" car.  It didn't have enough power to climb the hills there.  They got laughed out of town.  I admit, I did the same with Hyundai/Kia.  You ought to drive a Hyundai Genesis with a V8.  I have driven both, and I prefer it over the Lexus LS460.

So, yup, I can even say that I'm proud of Mel doing her homework on the car she wanted.  Oh yeah, it's built in West Point, GA; wherever that is.


----------



## Doc

good pics Brent.  Nice looking car and BEAUTIFUL daughter.   
Congrats to her again for achieving valedictorian of her class.  Something she (and you) will be proud of for a lifetime.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cute girl and car! Congrats to her for the hard work. What is with the clown in the back seat? Little spy guy from dad?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

muleman said:


> What is with the clown in the back seat?



It's a marketing thing from Kia:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJqs3D2vv4I"]YouTube- Kia's 2010 big game commercial[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess I am out of touch or just don't watch commercials that close. He looked funny sitting back there watching!


----------



## Dargo

muleman said:


> Guess I am out of touch or just don't watch commercials that close. He looked funny sitting back there watching!



Yeah, I ordered the "trunk monkey" for security and I got a damn sock monkey...


----------



## mak2

I loved the trunk monkey.  Very very funny.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just hope for your sake that kia's have improved in the past couple years.  I was nearly killed in one on more than one occasion.  Here's a bit of friendly advise coming from a former kia owner.  

Let's see...
1.  Make sure the hood latch is securely locked before every trip in the thing.  We had the hood fly open on the highway at 60mph when we met a transport.
2.  Hope you have good warranty.  In 40k, we had the complete exhaust changed 3 times.
3.  Be very careful when applying the brakes as one or more of the tires may lock up sending you into an uncontrolable spin.
4.  Be prepared to possibly have an engine change after 50k.  That's when my SIL had hers done along with a complete new front suspension.
5.  If you like the KIA, be prepared to spend allot of quality time with it during the winter months when the door locks freeze up and lock you inside the vehicle.
6.  Power steering...who needs that???  5 hoses and 2 pumps in 25k.  It gets real interesting when the pump quits on you and seizes up as you enter a hairpin turn between a rock wall and a set of guard rails separating you from a plunge into the lake on the other side.
7.  Don't get too attached to the paint color of your kia.  Ours was a nice metallic red and faded to a dull white within 2 yrs(Not covered by their excellent warranty)


----------



## tsaw

groomer, sorry to hear about your bad experience with your KIA.
You obviously got one with trouble. Doesn't mean that all of them are as bad as that.
I'm astounded that Dargo was able to give  Melanie a new car for graduation. 
It's what she wanted, and it sure is a great gift.
The photos of her receiving that speak for them self. I think that car will be just fine.




groomerguyNWO said:


> I just hope for your sake that kia's have improved in the past couple years.  I was nearly killed in one on more than one occasion.  Here's a bit of friendly advise coming from a former kia owner.
> 
> Let's see...
> 1.  Make sure the hood latch is securely locked before every trip in the thing.  We had the hood fly open on the highway at 60mph when we met a transport.
> 2.  Hope you have good warranty.  In 40k, we had the complete exhaust changed 3 times.
> 3.  Be very careful when applying the brakes as one or more of the tires may lock up sending you into an uncontrolable spin.
> 4.  Be prepared to possibly have an engine change after 50k.  That's when my SIL had hers done along with a complete new front suspension.
> 5.  If you like the KIA, be prepared to spend allot of quality time with it during the winter months when the door locks freeze up and lock you inside the vehicle.
> 6.  Power steering...who needs that???  5 hoses and 2 pumps in 25k.  It gets real interesting when the pump quits on you and seizes up as you enter a hairpin turn between a rock wall and a set of guard rails separating you from a plunge into the lake on the other side.
> 7.  Don't get too attached to the paint color of your kia.  Ours was a nice metallic red and faded to a dull white within 2 yrs(Not covered by their excellent warranty)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I sure hope so...btw...that was four different kia's...one of which was a sorento.

Irregardless,  nice of Dargo to do that.  I only wish my parents did that for me.  I got the use of a rusted out gas guzzling ford bronco as long as I paid the insurance and gas for it along with the repairs to keep it on the road.

BTW....nice looking girl you have there


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not nearly as nice as Brent.  And my kid, while pretty darn smart, is not valedictorian of her class (she is in the top 5% of her class).  So I'm not buying my kid a new car, and I already know what car my daughter is getting.  Its the 2004 Volvo XC90 that my wife currently drives.  I figure a big old Volvo is sort of like wrapping a kid in *bubble wrap* before sending them out on the highway.  She actually wants the little VW Jetta, but I'm having too much fun with that!!!

At least that is my plan, and I'm sticking with it until my wife tells me I'm wrong and have to change it.


----------



## loboloco

Nice car and very pretty young lady.  You do have your shotgun all oiled up and loaded right?


----------



## Dargo

groomerguyNWO said:


> I sure hope so...btw...that was four different kia's...one of which was a sorento.



Technically, by name alone.  It's like comparing an F150 to an Escape.  The only thing similar is the Ford name.  Same goes with the Sorento.  Zero, other than the name, transfers to the 2011 Sorento.

I promised I'd buy her what she wanted.  She did her homework.  However, trust me, you're talking about my profession; I assure you that I'm more aware of Kia than most technicians who ever looked at any Kia you've previously owned.  I have absolutely zero concerns with the Kia brand of today.  Statistically, right now you are 3 times more likely to have a breakdown in a Toyota than in a new Kia.  I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but I'm more than confident in the new Sorento. 

Oh, I forgot, I've had two vehicles that the manufacture was forced to buy back back under the Lemon Law; both were Toyota vehicles.  That's why I've been a Honda guy.  Lexus is 'okay', but I really do not like Toyotas.


----------



## Dargo

loboloco said:


> Nice car and very pretty young lady.  You do have your shotgun all oiled up and loaded right?



She actually has the first boyfriend I can say I like too.   He too has a 4.0 GPA and he has busted his rear helping me build the zip line setup for this weekend.

He is the same guy I gave the speech to before he took her to prom too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dargo said:


> Technically, by name alone.  It's like comparing an F150 to an Escape.  The only thing similar is the Ford name.  Same goes with the Sorento.  Zero, other than the name, transfers to the 2011 Sorento.
> 
> I promised I'd buy her what she wanted.  She did her homework.  However, trust me, you're talking about my profession; I assure you that I'm more aware of Kia than most technicians who ever looked at any Kia you've previously owned.  I have absolutely zero concerns with the Kia brand of today.  Statistically, right now you are 3 times more likely to have a breakdown in a Toyota than in a new Kia.  I don't mean to beat a dead horse, but I'm more than confident in the new Sorento.



Congrats to your daughter Dargo. I applaud her for the hard work.
I was recently looking for a vehicle for my Mother-In-Law when I came across a Kia Sedona. I called my son who sells Ford vehicles for his input. He told me that Kia is a different company now. He would buy one himself. So maybe she has a great car there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hope you're right.  It seems like kia has worked out allot of their bugs.  We just had too much bad luck with them in the past.  Kinda left a sour taste in our mouths.


----------



## Dargo

groomerguyNWO said:


> I hope you're right.  It seems like kia has worked out allot of their bugs.  We just had too much bad luck with them in the past.  Kinda left a sour taste in our mouths.



Thanks.  I know only too well about getting screwed and having bad luck.  Others here will laughingly agree that if I don't get kiss when I get screwed I will keep going after "screwer" for years.  I'm one of those fools who just won't go away after I've been screwed. 

But, she could have picked a BMW 7 series and I would have bought one for her.  I'd like to take a little pride in her doing homework for picking a sound, very well rated and good value vehicle rather than just a 'screw dad' car.


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, just curious, how is the reliability rating of the little Suzukis?

That brand seems to be up and coming and some of their models are actually getting to the point where they are good looking, with plenty of features.  I'm not shopping for anything but those seem to be under-appreciated by buyers.  Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Dargo

OhioTC18 said:


> Congrats to your daughter Dargo. I applaud her for the hard work.
> I was recently looking for a vehicle for my Mother-In-Law when I came across a Kia Sedona. I called my son who sells Ford vehicles for his input. He told me that Kia is a different company now. He would buy one himself. So maybe she has a great car there.



I don't even know their models or anything, to be honest.  I just have access to databases on repair statistics through my company and it's amazing how fast they've gone from "Yugo like" to "world class".  They have now passed every single European made vehicle in reliability and safety.  It wasn't too hard to be more reliable than Mercedes, BMW, Audi, VW, Jaguar, Land Rover, etc.  It was harder for them to test better in crash test ratings.  I think they've begun advertising that with certain vehicles now as well.

My guess is that they'll end up like all the other well respected Asian made vehicles; reliable but rather expensive for what you get.  Their prices have just started rising after they've improved their other areas.  As always, she's happy, so I'm happy.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Brent, just curious, how is the reliability rating of the little Suzukis?
> 
> That brand seems to be up and coming and some of their models are actually getting to the point where they are good looking, with plenty of features.  I'm not shopping for anything but those seem to be under-appreciated by buyers.  Is there a reason for that?



A few years ago they looked like they were going to be world killers and then they fell flat on their rear.  I forgot to mention Subaru as one of the most reliable vehicles now made.  Man, they used to be almost as bad as a Cadillac Catera when they first came over here.  Many don't know how close they came to pulling up their tent stakes and leaving the U.S. market.  But, Subaru made changes and persevered.  Suzuki is in that place now; either improve or pull out of the market.  You can buy a Suzuki franchise almost for less than you can buy one of their cars.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> A few years ago they looked like they were going to be world killers and then they fell flat on their rear.  I forgot to mention Subaru as one of the most reliable vehicles now made...


The high school fencing coach's husband has a new Subaru Legacy sedan.  Very very nice looking, last time I chatted with him about we both drove up to a tournament in Wisconsin and he had had the car for about a year.  Glowing reports from him.  

My priest friend has a Subaru Forrester, its probably 6 years old?  Maybe a a year or two older so I'm guessing an '03 or '04?  He and I were driving to dinner one evening in my Touareg and he said the Forrester ride quality and noise levels did not compare to the Touareg _(my Touareg is an '05)_.  He said he was looking for a replacement and didn't seem to keen on replacing it with another Subaru.  

I would love to see them import/offer one of their vehicles with their boxer diesel engine.  That engine seems to be powerful and economical but by all accounts I can find, that engine won't be coming to the US any time soon.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> I would love to see them import/offer one of their vehicles with their boxer diesel engine.  That engine seems to be powerful and economical but by all accounts I can find, that engine won't be coming to the US any time soon.



Me too.  It's clear I love diesel engines.  My daughter wanted a "crossover" vehicle.  Not a full body on frame, truck like, SUV but also more than the little Subaru wagons.  Like you mentioned, the Subaru offerings are a bit smallish and ride and drive as much.  As much as I really dislike Toyota vehicles, if they would have offered their new style Land Cruiser with a diesel, I would have asked her to look at it.

You ought to buy one of those Mahindra dealerships and sell their diesel pickups.  It's my understanding that they have cleared most hurdles and will be hitting our shores soon.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> You ought to buy one of those Mahindra dealerships and sell their diesel pickups.  It's my understanding that they have cleared most hurdles and will be hitting our shores soon.



I'm supposed to be retired 

Despite my cigar lounges and some real estate holdings, I really am not into the whole concept of working again.  Did my time in the minefields.  Now its my time and my family time that is more important.

BTW, put a little diesel in a Ford Ranger and I think that would be an awesome little vehicle too.  Ditto a Jeep, I think a Jeep with lots of torque offered by a diesel would excel as an off road vehicle.  And that little Ford work truck they are importing from Turkey, that would be awesome with a diesel.


----------



## Dargo

Okay, I didn't expect this.  After my daughter's graduation party I have begun the process of completing the zipline.  One item failed that sort of surprised me.  The 10' section of 1945 railroad track buried in the ground 5' with at least 2 yards of concrete around it has bent. 

With a little scratching around with the excavator, the concrete base didn't move but the 5' portion of the track above the ground bent by about 6".  That's quite a bend.  I know RR track isn't made for structural purposes, but I thought a reasonably short section would be pretty strong.  After all, it's been hardened based on the loud "ring" it emits when struck by a hammer.

Anyway, a rather long section of 12" I beam has been buried and concreted rather heavily at a point that will give me a 30 degree angle for a supporting cable with another turnbuckle.  Once the concrete hardens (I'll give it a week - plenty of other things to do), I'll attach the cabling and turnbuckle and pull the section of track back in place with my excavator.  I should be able to then just tighten the turnbuckle by hand until tight and then slowly let the pressure off from the excavator.  If not, I'll pull it back and twist on the turnbuckle.  One way or another it will hold.  I just didn't want to have to have something else to mow around, but it seems inevitable.


----------

